# Newbie 3V rims setup



## Pricey (26/11/16)

Just finished my project for the last couple of months on and off. Thought I'd show it off! First batch will be going through next week once I iron out a couple of wrinkles. New to beer brewing thought I'd jump straight in the deep end and see how I go!


----------



## zeggie (26/11/16)

Looks good!

Id place that left pump much lower however


----------



## Benn (26/11/16)

Pffft, No milk crates & garden furniture : /
Just kidding mate, nice & neat, well done and good luck with the christening.
Cheers


----------



## Adr_0 (26/11/16)

zeggie said:


> Looks good!
> Id place that left pump much lower however


Looks awesome mate! But yes, 100% agree with zeg. You're better off reinstalling that elbow on the suction side to face down, and install the pump on the next level down like your other pump. 

The pressure generated in the discharge will be more than enough to offset this.


----------



## Pricey (26/11/16)

Fair enough thats easy done, I was only thinking of the wastage of having the longer lines to the kettle but any wort would still be recoverable I guess. And don't worry there was plenty of milk crates involved they were cleared out for the pic haha


----------

